# Meet Cosmo the Chihuahua Mix Puppy!



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

So before anyone gets upset. I did not get this little guy from a breeder. But from a woman who rescued his (pregnant) mother, father, and two year old sister from their abusive owners.

Granted yes she should have kept the pups until they were 12 weeks. Her husband was pressuring her to get the pups rehomed asap because they had 7 other dogs....Yeah not the best situation. But I am thrilled with my pup he is in great health and is just an all around joy.

I got him on January 1st. So he will be 9 weeks old tomorrow. His mom was a purebred 4lb Chihuahua and dad a 6lb Yorkie/Shitzu.

And not to worry. I work from home. So he gets fed multiple times a day to get him from developing low blood sugar. The vet said that he is a healthy and thriving pup.

Now that, that is out of the way. MEET COSMO!



Enjoying one of his many daily meals.









Little cutie. 









Tiny derp









This is usually what I get when I try to take pics. I should have named him "Blur".









Dude
*


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's a cutie! I love the picture with his tongue sticking out. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, hi Cosmo ! he is adorable , I love his little white toes and the one paw that is a lot white.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for adopting Cosmo. My Mia was rescued from an abusive owner too.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh, those Shih Tzu speckles! Too cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He's beautiful!! Adorable little boy, looks like a very happy little pup. Congrats on your new addition, welcome Cosmo!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww, he is just darling


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone . He is such a sweet and smart boy. After a week of pad training he now takes himself to the bathroom potties on the pad. He will even stop mid rambunctious play and go do his business. I am so proud of him!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao blur ;p he's a cutie!


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Awwww how precious!


----------

